# "Sticky" problem on my Kayak



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Or should I say "non-stick" problem? I bought a new kayak made of polyethylene and nothing sticks to it. I am trying to place the boat registration numbers on it and the stickers will not hold. The square registration sticker is on (good enough I hope, I have this bad feeling it will fall off too). 

Should I paint them on? Will paint stick to this stuff? Anyone run into this problem or have any suggestions? 

An entire other story could be the rip off state of Ohio government forcing us to have these things licensed, they're just 9 foot pieces of plastic!!


----------



## Glasseye (Mar 12, 2008)

Try cleaning the area with a little vinegar. Most new molded resins have a mold release which makes them easy to get out of the mold. It is a form of silicon, this should eventually come off.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would not paint them on. put them on a wood plaque and attach it to the kayak if the vinegar does not do the trick.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My old Perception occasionally loses a number.
I just keep a metal marking paint stick from work in the dash.
If I lose one, I just paint/write in the number.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Try sanding the area a bit maybe a 150 or 220 just to rough the surface and remove any treatment. S


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. I did sand the area and it still didn't work. I just am baffled what to do about this. I hate to attach a wood plaque to the kayak, then I am drilling holes and hate to do that.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Maybe spray adheasive applied to the stickers then put on. That is odd that they wont stick those things usually stick to everything. Good luck, let us know what you end up with. S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Permatex contact adhesive. Follow the instructions on the label. I made a big rubber o-ring out of rubber hose by butting two ends together. Been in service for 3 years now with no failure.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

For stickers I would suggest following the previous recommendation - seems like a positive experience.

FYI - for more aggressive adhesion in the future (sticking on a new rod holder, etc.), be aware that polyethylene is essentially inert and will not work with common (or even more exotic) adhesives as it is essentially the cheap cousin of teflon. My understanding is that 3M makes a two-part adhesive that works with poly, but that the application is a little tricky and expensive.


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

you are peeling the backs off the stickers, right??


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

I had that problem with registration stickers at first. I let them sit in the hot sun for a few hours and they seemed to stick better. Three years later, they are peeling off big time. I opted for the alternate registration sticker for hand powered boats when I renewed last month. One sticker that can be placed one of several different places on the boat.

Good luck! I'm more worried about how to get the old numbers and Ohio sticker OFF.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

For registration numbers, I would put them on and then coat over them with a vinyl clearcoat for jigs. It will not only keep them from peeling off, but will also help to keep them from getting ripped or pulled off while loading/unloading.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

mainsttat2s said:


> you are peeling the backs off the stickers, right??


That's how those things work? I am such a dumb*ss!! Funny....


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

i was just messin because i had no advice to give..


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

mainsttat2s said:


> i was just messin because i had no advice to give..


I know....your quote was funny...because this whole thing has me baffled!!


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

try Paddle-Fishing.com it's a kayak fishing forum they might be able to help you.


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

fshn, seriously, if you haven't applied the Ohio sticker to your boat yet, send the stickers and card back to Ohio and order the alternative registration (send a check for it). That's what I did this year...messed up and ordered the old way at first. They sent the new tag within a few days and I had my refund check within two weeks.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I believe KAYAK is correct.
I am posting a link ODNR link that will help explain that you don't necessarily need OH numbers on your yak. You have the option of obtaining an alternative license (rectangular) that costs a little more, but you don't need the numbers.
I put the yak in my dad's name so that I could use it on their private lake. I believe he licensed it wrong. I have the square sticker (need rectangular) which probably require the OH numbers, but I'm not going to mess with it. The way I look at it, I paid for the license and if it is wrong, they gave me the wrong one. At least that is my defense!
This may be a way to avoid putting on the numbers.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/tabid/2751/Default.aspx#altnum


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Kayak said:


> fshn, seriously, if you haven't applied the Ohio sticker to your boat yet, send the stickers and card back to Ohio and order the alternative registration (send a check for it). That's what I did this year...messed up and ordered the old way at first. They sent the new tag within a few days and I had my refund check within two weeks.


I got the alternative rectangular sticker today. However, after explaining my situation to the lady at the registration place (I went out to CJBROWN) she did not offer me a refund on the original licesne I bought. She said I just have to pay the $20.00 for the alternative. I don't care though, I just want to get this on the yak and get out there fishing. Looking at XMattX's posting about catching topwater I am DYING to get out there!!!


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope that one sticks better for you. I haven't tried mine yet...have been doing yard work instead. Next week I'll find out how they stick.


----------

